# Is  s c r e a m i n g  allowed?



## heidita

There are so many post where people SCREAM THEIR HEAD OFF.....

Normally the excuse is that they are using capital letters, colours and enlargements of letters for "emphasis". Can one do anything about this? I have made a revision of the forum rules but I cannot see anything which refers to this matter. Don't you find it rather irritating to read these kind of posts, which might well be intersting...but with all the screaming going on...


----------



## cuchuflete

The rule has been in force for a long time:


15. Do not post messages in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS or put links or email addresses in the title of the post or thread.


----------



## heidita

cuchuflete said:


> The rule has been in force for a long time:
> 
> 
> 15. Do not post messages in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS or put links or email addresses in the title of the post or thread.


 
Good morning! I have definitely fallen out of bed!

I checked the rules and saw this mentioned. But I think people understand that one is not supposed to post with capital letters in the thread or the title only. Lately I seem to be seeing capital letters everywhere in a regular post. 

We have even asked, I think nicely, please not to post like this as it really hurts the eyes. With little or no success.


----------



## ireney

Well, if they don't change their style of writing after a polite request you can always PM a friendly mod I think.

Last time I encountered a person that wrote in capitals, it was a new member from Greece. She didn't know the "capitals mean screaming" convention and wrote in capitals just because she couldn't bother with putting the accent marks .
Once I explained to her what all-capitals means she immediately switched to lower case (accent marks included) .


----------



## fenixpollo

I noted the problem this summer, along with Entire Posts That Were Written In As If They Were Titles.  I asked the question in this forum (here) and we had an informative discussion -- in Spanish, until the last posts.

Like irene, I also find that the foreros who write in all capitals are usually new to the internet and don't know that it's screaming. But like you, heidi, my experience is that when I remind people of the rules, about half of the time they are accepting and thankful. The other half....


----------



## cuchuflete

ireney said:


> Well, if they don't change their style of writing after a polite request you can always PM _a friendly mod_ I think.



We used to have some of those, but I think they all went fishing, and were never heard from again.  They have been replaced by a new model with high sugar content:


----------



## maxiogee

Screaming is only allowed in PMs to oneself. Anything else disturbs the neighbours.
Some times when I leave certain threads I send myself a screamer - it's the equivalent of going into the bathroom and shouting a very rude word while flushing the toilet. 

There are some forer@s who tend to set me off more than others - I wonder why?


----------



## ireney

Ooooo super mod! I bet this new and improved model will help with the minority that just doesn't use lower case characters no matter what.

What is the policy in such a case?


----------



## cuchuflete

ireney said:


> Ooooo super mod! I bet this new and improved model will help with the minority that just doesn't use lower case characters no matter what.
> 
> What is the policy in such a case?



Hi Ireney,
I think people are normally good about correcting mistaken behavior.  If not, we send them out for re-calibration by our staff of friendly robotic prescriptive grammarians.  

If you should see someone in need of such fine services, just use the red triangle to call for a S.W.E.E.T.M.O.D.


----------

